# Paris Hilton - wegen Joint vor WM-Schnellgericht



## Mandalorianer (3 Juli 2010)

*Ärger für Party-Girl Paris Hilton. Sie wurde bei der WM in Südafrika wegen Drogenbesitzes festgenommen –
und kam vor ein Schnellgericht.*


Wegen eines Joints ist US-Partygirl Paris Hilton bei der Fußball-Weltmeisterschaft in Südafrika festgenommen worden. Vor Gericht übernahm aber eine Freundin der 29-Jährigen die Verantwortung und damit die Strafe für die Haschisch-Zigarette. Hilton zeigte sich danach erleichtert und verkündete: „Alle waren supernett zu mir, ich liebe Südafrika.“

Hilton und ihre Freundin Jennifer Rovero wurden beim WM-Spiel der Niederlande gegen Rekordweltmeister Brasilien in Port Elizabeth festgenommen. Nach Angaben einer Polizeisprecherin rochen Beamte bereits vor dem Stadion Marihuana und ging auf die beiden Frauen zu. Daraufhin wurde ein Joint zu Boden geworfen und die beiden Frauen von ihren Bodyguards schnell ins Stadion geschleust.

„Die Polizei beschlagnahmte das Beweisstück und ging zu den beiden Frauen im Stadion“, berichtete Polizeisprecherin Sally de Beer. „Die Frauen wurden festgenommen, nachdem ein Bodyguard eine zweite Marihuana-Zigarette an die Polizei übergab.“

Hilton und ihre Freundin mussten sich vor einem eigens für die Weltmeisterschaft eingerichteten Schnellgericht verantworten. „Die Vorwürfe gegen Paris Hilton wurden zurückgezogen, nachdem ihre Mitangeklagte gestand, in Besitz von Haschisch gewesen zu sein und sich schuldig bekannte“, sagte die Polizeisprecherin. Rovero, ein ehemaliges Playmate, wurde vor die Wahl gestellt, entweder 30 Tage im Gefängnis zu verbringen, oder eine Strafe von 1000 Rand (rund 100 Euro) zu bezahlen – die 31-Jährige entschied sich für die Geldbuße. Hilton ihrerseits verabschiedete sich nach der dreiminütigen Anhörung mit den Worten „Danke, Euer Ehren.“

Im Internet-Kurznachrichtendienst Twitter zeigte sich die Hotelerbin dann gesprächiger: „Hallo Leute, es gibt eine Menge verrückter Gerüchte, ich will, dass Ihr alle die Wahrheit wisst: Es ist alles in Ordnung.“ Über ihre Zeit in Polizeigewahrsam fügte die 29-Jährige hinzu: „Alle waren supernett zu mir, ich liebe Südafrika. Es ist so ein toller Platz, vor allem während der WM.“


*Paris Paris  ganz schön Blond :WOW:

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## AMUN (3 Juli 2010)

Ich finds gut... die blöde Kuh die


----------



## Chamser81 (4 Juli 2010)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> entweder 30 Tage im Gefängnis zu verbringen, oder eine Strafe von 1000 Rand (rund 100 Euro) zu bezahlen



Da würde ich sogar noch etwas Trinkgeld drauf legen um nicht in den Knast zu müssen!


----------



## Q (5 Juli 2010)

schafft es immer in die Schlagzeilen  :thx:


----------



## MarkyMark (5 Juli 2010)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Da würde ich sogar noch etwas Trinkgeld drauf legen um nicht in den Knast zu müssen!



...alternativ: Herr Richter, hier sind 500 Dollar, dafür zieh ich draussen mal eben schnell ´ne Tüte durch und komm gleich wieder 

Talentfrei und hohl, immer wieder erstaunlich, wieviele von diesem Kaliber sich trotzdem in den Medien halten..


----------



## JayP (6 Juli 2010)

Also da hätt ich der superintelligenten Päris doch ne bessere Ausrede zugetraut als es einfach Ihrer Playmate Freundin in die Schuhe zu schieben

Ich sach mal da hätte Paris Hilton doch einfach mal sowas sagen können als man sie mit dem Joint erwischt hat wie:" äh sorry ich dachte das ist ne Vuvuzela und ich wollte bloß mal tröööötennnnn !"

Also das hätte man der blonden Paris doch dann auch abgenommen ohne Gerichtsverhandlung:WOW:


----------



## Buterfly (8 Juli 2010)

jayp schrieb:


> ich sach mal da hätte paris hilton doch einfach mal sowas sagen können als man sie mit dem joint erwischt hat wie:" äh sorry ich dachte das ist ne vuvuzela und ich wollte bloß mal tröööötennnnn !"




rofl3


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2011)

JayP schrieb:


> Ich sach mal da hätte Paris Hilton doch einfach mal sowas sagen können als man sie mit dem Joint erwischt hat wie:" äh sorry ich dachte das ist ne Vuvuzela und ich wollte bloß mal tröööötennnnn !"



Die Ausrede zieht nicht mehr. Seit ihrem Porno ONE NIGHT IN PARIS weiß sie, was ne Vuvuzela ist


----------



## Franky70 (10 Aug. 2011)

Bei mir dürfte sie alles, rauchen, saufen, bla...äh tröten...


----------

